# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Los próximos años serán mas lluviosos de lo normal en gran parte de España

## secuoya23

La oscilación multidecadal atlántica,más conocida como AMO es un fenómeno oceánico que aparece en el Atlántico en su parte norte por el cual las temperaturas oceánicas siguen un ciclo de una duración total de unos 70 años. A lo largo de este ciclo aparecen un máximo y un mínimo de temperatura en el océano.
-Durante la fase de AMO+ aparece un patrón tripolar con anomalías de temperatura del agua por encima de la media en la zona polar y subropical del Atlántico y una zona con temperaturas por debajo de la media en medio.
-Durante la fase de AMO- el patrón se invierte, apareciendo una zona de anomalías positivas rodeadas de dos anomalías negativas.

Estas variaciones de la AMO provocan alteraciones en los valores de la NAO y la AO, negativizándose ambas en periodos de AMO+ y positivizándose en periodos de AMO-.

Figura en la que se puede ver un ciclo entero de la AMO y su influencia en la NAO
ver el artículo completo aquí: http://meteocacin.blogspot.com/
otras fuentes en inglés:http://wattsupwiththat.com/2010/12/1...ty/#more-29481

----------


## secuoya23

No he repasado el título y me he dado cuenta q me he saltado la palabra años.
Según el estudio, en los próximos años serán por lo general más lluviosos de lo normal en gran parte de España.

----------


## embalses al 100%

¿Te parece si lo muevo a Precipitaciones y seguimiento directo?
Volviendo al tema ojalá y sea cierto lo que dices y tengamos unos buenos años dee desembalses.

----------


## REEGE

Ojala y eso sea verdad y se cumpla, seria una gran noticia y lo más importante, se verían más desesmbalses de lo que acostumbramos...
Y no tendríamos tantos problemas con el agua en algunas partes de España...
Saludos.

----------


## sergi1907

Espero que en los próximos años las borrascas se acuerden del Levante, llevamos una temporada olvidados :Frown: 

Así que si viene un ciclo lluvioso, mejor :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

AMO, NAO, ENSO, WEMO, AO, DANA.....

La Meteorología cada vez más se parece a una sopa de letras  :Frown:  :Wink:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> AMO, NAO, ENSO, WEMO, AO, DANA.....
> 
> La Meteorología cada vez más se parece a una sopa de letras


Jajajaja  :Big Grin: , que razón tienes  :Embarrassment: 

Desde luego, por la vertiente mediterránea seguro que serán más lluviosos... porque este año, de momento, esta imagen...



... no la vemos ni a tiros  :Embarrassment:  :Frown: 

El día que veamos esa imagen de nuevo en el Eumesat, la terraza de casa de Luján estará así  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  jejeje:

----------


## Salut

@Luján: Cierto, cierto... aunque en este caso parece algo más justificado  :Wink: 

Lo que no acabo de tener tan claro es que, si el ciclo dura 70 años, tengamos información fidedigna acerca de los patrones que sigue. Al fin y al cabo, la meteorología de hace 70 años era flojita comparado con la actual, y la de hace 140 ya no te digo!  ¿Habrán tirado de algún metodo para reconstruir situaciones pasadas?

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Al fin y al cabo, la meteorología de hace 70 años era flojita comparado con la actual, y la de hace 140 ya no te digo!  ¿Habrán tirado de algún metodo para reconstruir situaciones pasadas?


Tampoco es que la de ahora sea muy allá  :Embarrassment: ...

Cuantas veces hemos visto "el tiempo" (no me refiero a la página con ese nombre), te pronostican sol y te caen luego unos chuzos de punta que no veas  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> @Luján: Cierto, cierto... aunque en este caso parece algo más justificado 
> 
> Lo que no acabo de tener tan claro es que, si el ciclo dura 70 años, tengamos información fidedigna acerca de los patrones que sigue. Al fin y al cabo, la meteorología de hace 70 años era flojita comparado con la actual, y la de hace 140 ya no te digo!  ¿Habrán tirado de algún metodo para reconstruir situaciones pasadas?


Habrán tirado de bibliografía y, con suerte, de datos de las masas de agua profundas y sus características.

Según la teoría de la Cinta Transportadora (Circulación Termohalina) las aguas que ahora están en el Atlántico Sur a gran profundiad estuvieron hace algún tiempo en el Índico en superficie. Y se supone que conserva ciertas propiedades de entonces, como el contenido en CO2 (que no viene mucho al caso, pero la densidad y salinidad sí, por ejemplo)

----------


## ben-amar

Con yantas siglas y letras raras no me cuadra el crucigrama, no me he enterado de naaaaaaaaaaaa :Confused:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## secuoya23

> Con yantas siglas y letras raras no me cuadra el crucigrama, no me he enterado de naaaaaaaaaaaa


Pues para que lo entiendas, lo que pasa en el mar afecta a la atmósfera.  Y el mar a su vez se ve afectado por la actividad solar el ciclo solar puede durar mas de 20 años, las corrientes etc....

Pues bien la AMO que son las singlas en inglés de lo que se conoce como La oscilación multidecadal atlántica, mide la variaciones de la temperatura del mar. Y se ha descubierto que entre el máximo de temperatura y mínimo pueden pasar hasta 70 años y esto a su vez  influye en la atmósfera.

Recordemos que estamos en el máximo del ciclo del AMO positivo y que es a partir de ahora cuando este calentamiento en el océano se ira transladando a la atmósfera pues esta no responde al instante a los cambios en superficie, necesita su tiempo y más cuando la oscilación atlántica tiene un periodo de 70 años entre picos del mismo signo.

*¿En qué se traducirá?* Pues hay mucho estudios ya sobre esto y en lo que se traduciría es en un debilitamiento del cinturón de altas presiones atlántico debido al debilitamiento del aporte térmico que recibe este cinturón para ser fuerte. Todo esto provocaría mucha más variabilidad.

*La estratosfera o estratósfera* es una de las capas más importantes de la atmósfera, esta se sitúa entre la troposfera y la mesosfera, y se extiende desde unos 11 hasta unos 50 km de la superficie. La temperatura aumenta progresivamente desde los -55 °C de la tropopausahasta alcanzar los 0 °C de la estratopausa, aunque según algunos autores puede alcanzar incluso los 17 °C o más . Es decir, en esta capa la temperatura aumenta con la altitud, al contrario de lo que ocurre en las capas superior e inferior. Esto es debido principalmente a la absorción de las moléculas de ozono que absorben radiación electromagnética en la región del ultravioleta.

*Para entender que es la NAO o AO te dejo este enlace:* http://meteocacin.blogspot.com/2010/...os-padres.html

----------


## REEGE

Muy buena información y explicaciones las que nos dás de un tema muy complicado y a los que todos los que andamos por aquí, nos gusta e interesa mucho. Un saludo Secuoya23!!!

----------


## ben-amar

¡Ahora si! 
Vale, de eso si que habia escuchado y leido algo y aunque no fuese así con esta explicacion se hace uno la idea :Smile: 
Lo que ocurre es que si ya de por si no entendemos muchas veces las miles de siglas de nuestro idioma ya me diras con las del ingles, por muy tecnico y correcto que sea.

Muchas gracias por explicarlo y por el enlace, de verdad.
Un saludo

----------


## cantarin

Hola compis

Ciertamente son buenas noticias, para todos. Por fin va a venir un periodo de lluvias abundantes para que tengamos agua en abundancia para pasar las vacas flacas, que impepinablemente tendrán que llegar.

Como dice Sergi, a ver si entran las borrascas mediterraneas y nos dan sufientes cantidades de agua.

Seguiremos atentos a esta noticia aquellos que nos interesan las lluvias. saludos.

----------

